# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Μετασχηματιστής για PCB με πρωτεύον 400V

## FILMAN

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πού θα μπορούσα να βρω μετασχηματιστή για PCB (πακτωμένο ή μη) ισχύος 1 ως 1.5VA με δευτερεύον 24V~ και πρωτεύον 380V ή 400V; Από ότι είδα δεν είναι και ότι ευκολότερο στο να βρεθεί... Ή αν γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιον που να τυλίγει τόσο μικρούς μ/ς (θέλω 1 κομμάτι, είναι για επισκευή...)

----------


## xmaze

Για 230 βόλτ βρήκα αλλά για 380 βολτ τίποτα, δες και το λινκ μπας και μπορέσεις να βρεις πιο πολλούς, http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/7...Block?ref=list

----------


## klik

Η εταιρία αυτή έχει:
http://www.acdcshop.gr/content/TEZ-EN.pdf

Τους μεταχσηματιστές αυτής της εταιρίας τους φέρνουν τουλάχιστον οι εταιρίες:
marelectronics.gr και
www.acdcshop.gr
Αν εμπορεύονται με πρωτεύον 400Vac δεν ξέρω, δοκίμασε να τους καλέσεις.

Εναλλακτικά ένα smps πλακέτας ίσως να έκανε αν δεν θέλεις απαραίτητα ac στην έξοδο

----------


## klik

Σε 12Vac: http://www.mikra.gr/product.php?prod...49&language=en
(αν παίζει μετατροπή π.χ. διπλασιασμός τάσης)

----------


## aris285

εχω εναν 1.5va αλλα ειναι με 20ν δευτερευον. Αν σου κανει να στον δωσω.

----------


## elektronio

Αν σου κάνει (είναι 20V) δικός σου δωρεάν. Είναι αχρησιμοποίητος.
IMG_1431.JPG

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για την ανταπόκριση!




> Για 230 βόλτ βρήκα αλλά για 380 βολτ τίποτα, δες και το λινκ μπας και μπορέσεις να βρεις πιο πολλούς, http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/7...Block?ref=list



Το κοίταξα, είναι κι αυτοί όπως στη mouser και τη farnell που είδα, δεν έχουν κάτι στα 380 / 400V. Ευχαριστώ πάντως...




> Η εταιρία αυτή έχει:
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/content/TEZ-EN.pdf
> 
> Τους μεταχσηματιστές αυτής της εταιρίας τους φέρνουν τουλάχιστον οι εταιρίες:
> marelectronics.gr και
> www.acdcshop.gr
> Αν εμπορεύονται με πρωτεύον 400Vac δεν ξέρω, δοκίμασε να τους καλέσεις.



Κοίταξα τις σελίδες τους, δεν είδα να έχουν κάτι άλλο εκτός από 230V. Ίσως τους κάνω μια ερώτηση αν φέρνουν ένα κομμάτι.




> Εναλλακτικά ένα smps πλακέτας ίσως να έκανε αν δεν θέλεις απαραίτητα ac στην έξοδο



Ναι αλλά τί θα γίνει με την τάση εισόδου (565V αντί για 325V); Δεν θα ήθελα να καταφύγω σε κάτι τέτοιο, όχι ακόμα τουλάχιστον...




> Σε 12Vac: http://www.mikra.gr/product.php?prod...49&language=en
> (αν παίζει μετατροπή π.χ. διπλασιασμός τάσης)



Χμ, άλλη μια ιδέα αυτή. Η τιμή όμως δεν είναι πολύ χαμηλή;




> εχω εναν 1.5va αλλα ειναι με 20ν δευτερευον. Αν σου κανει να στον δωσω.



Ευχαριστώ Άρη για την προσφορά σου! Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει που είναι 20V, πρέπει να δω λίγο το κύκλωμα!




> Αν σου κάνει (είναι 20V) δικός σου δωρεάν. Είναι αχρησιμοποίητος.
> IMG_1431.JPG



Μάρκο επίσης ευχαριστώ! Μέτρησες και τις διαστάσεις βλέπω! Είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με του καμμένου, και το ύψος του ήταν 30mm. Ερώτηση: Για να είναι αχρησιμοποίητος από κάπου τον πήρες, έτσι δεν είναι; Μπορείς να μου πεις από πού να κοιτάξω κι εγώ;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## elektronio

> Μάρκο επίσης ευχαριστώ! Μέτρησες και τις διαστάσεις βλέπω! Είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με του καμένου, και το ύψος του ήταν 30mm. Ερώτηση: Για να είναι αχρησιμοποίητος από κάπου τον πήρες, έτσι δεν είναι; Μπορείς να μου πεις από πού να κοιτάξω κι εγώ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.



Ύψος 26mm. Είναι αχρησιμοποίητος γιατί έκανα κάποια πλακέτα για ένα μηχάνημα που εμπορευόμαστε και κάποια στιγμή το γύρισα από 400v σε 230V και μου περίσσεψαν λίγα κομμάτια. 
Είναι από
TRANSFOREL - ΒΟΥΛΒΟΥΚΕΛΗ Β ΚΑΙ ΣΙΑ ΟΕ
 Ιλιάδος 12, Θεσσαλονίκη - Φάληρο, 54641, ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ
 Τηλέφωνο:2310842586
παραγγελία (είναι κατασκευαστής) αλλά διόλου απίθανο να τα αγόρασε και αυτός. Για ένα κομμάτι δεν πιστεύω να ασχοληθεί, αλλά αν θες ρώτα μήπως έχει τίποτε έτοιμο.

----------


## Sted

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τέτοιους μετασχηματιστές έχουν ΟΛΟΙ οι επιτηρητές συμμετρίας/διαδοχής φάσεων της RINGEL.

----------


## IRF

άκυρο 220 ήταν

----------


## street

δεν κοιτας για κανονικο αντι πακτωμενο με τα σωστα ποδαρακια ? κατασκευη κλασικα ...

----------


## gsouf

Στην ELVIM  στο μεταξουργείο μπορέις να ρωτήσεις κάνουν κατασκευές και είναι σχετικά οικονομικοί!

----------


## sotron1

Δοκίμασε και στον Γιατρά, κάνει τέτοιες κατασκευές.
Επισκευάζει κιόλας, έχω επισκευάσει εκεί μερικούς περίεργους πού είχα.

----------


## xmaze

Φίλιππε, νομίζω σου βρήκα, για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.schmidbauer.net/fileadmin...or_pt_56va.pdf

----------


## sotron1

> Φίλιππε, νομίζω σου βρήκα, για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.schmidbauer.net/fileadmin...or_pt_56va.pdf



Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να του στείλει 1 κομμάτι.

Ήθελα να παραγγείλω 50 τεμάχια για switching τροφοδοτικά (δικό τους προϊόν) από μία Ιταλική Εταιρία και ούτε μου απάντησαν.

----------


## xmaze

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να του στείλει 1 κομμάτι.
> 
> Ήθελα να παραγγείλω 50 τεμάχια για switching τροφοδοτικά (δικό τους προϊόν) από μία Ιταλική Εταιρία και ούτε μου απάντησαν.



Πήρα τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα, πουλάνε και 1 κομμάτι αλλά βγαίνει στα 70 ευρώ. m.obermaier@schmidbauer.net αυτό είναι και το email για επικοινωνία, και αποστολή τεχνικων στοιχείων του μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## GeorgeVita

TME 2VA (28mm x 33mm x 24mm ύψος) σε στοκ 214τεμ., τιμή 1+ €2.40 
http://www.tme.eu/en/details/tez2_d4...ve-tufvassons/

----------

FILMAN (24-06-15)

----------


## FILMAN

> Ύψος 26mm. Είναι αχρησιμοποίητος γιατί έκανα κάποια πλακέτα για ένα μηχάνημα που εμπορευόμαστε και κάποια στιγμή το γύρισα από 400v σε 230V και μου περίσσεψαν λίγα κομμάτια. 
> Είναι από
> TRANSFOREL - ΒΟΥΛΒΟΥΚΕΛΗ Β ΚΑΙ ΣΙΑ ΟΕ
>  Ιλιάδος 12, Θεσσαλονίκη - Φάληρο, 54641, ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ
>  Τηλέφωνο:2310842586
> παραγγελία (είναι κατασκευαστής) αλλά διόλου απίθανο να τα αγόρασε και αυτός. Για ένα κομμάτι δεν πιστεύω να ασχοληθεί, αλλά αν θες ρώτα μήπως έχει τίποτε έτοιμο.



Χμμμ... Τελικά είδα το κύκλωμα και κάνει και 20V... Θα σε πείραζε αν σου ζητούσα να με εξυπηρετήσεις;  :Rolleyes:

----------


## elektronio

> Χμμμ... Τελικά είδα το κύκλωμα και κάνει και 20V... Θα σε πείραζε αν σου ζητούσα να με εξυπηρετήσεις;



Τι ρωτάς αφού στο πρότεινα εγώ. Αύριο θα στείλω την γυναίκα ταχυδρομείο. Εμένα η δουλειά μου είναι μακριά από τον πολιτισμό.

----------


## FILMAN

Μάρκο ευχαριστώ. Αυτοί που ρώτησα είτε δεν φτιάχνουν ένα κομμάτι, είτε δεν φτιάχνουν τόσο μικρούς, είτε και τα δύο. Από tme τα μεταφορικά είναι τριπλάσια της αξίας του υλικού (βέβαια το έχεις στα χέρια σου την επόμενη μέρα). Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμμετοχή και το ενδιαφέρον σας. Μάρκο, θα σου στείλω Π.Μ.

----------


## lepouras

πάντως Φίλιππε αν σου χρειάζεται και δεν κάνεις δουλειά. στο Φανό τα παιδιά αν τους δώσεις τα στοιχεία από την ΤΜΕ για το εξάρτημα που θες, σου το φέρνουν μιας και μαζεύουν παραγγελίες και από εκεί. απλά μπορεί να αργήσουν καμιά βδομάδα αν δεν έχουν μαζεμένη παραγγελία .

----------


## picdev

Δηλαδή φέρνουν από tme χωρίς μεταφορικά? Είχα μείνει στη φαρνελ 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

όχι βρε Άκη. αλλά όταν θα κάνει μια παραγγελία 200-300 ευρώ και τα μεταφορικά είναι 15 πόσο λες να είναι το ποσοστό που θα βάλουν επάνω  σε κάτι που έκανε 2 ? άσχετα από το κέρδος που θα μπει επάνω κλπ κλπ.

----------


## FILMAN

Τελικά εκμεταλλεύτηκα την καλοσύνη του Μάρκου και του ζήτησα να μου στείλει τον μ/ς...

Θέλω να τον ευχαριστήσω από δω δημόσια όπως και τους υπόλοιπους βέβαια για τις προτάσεις σας...

----------


## FILMAN

Ήρθε κιόλας!

Μάρκο ευχαριστώ!

----------


## elektronio

> Ήρθε κιόλας!
> 
> Μάρκο ευχαριστώ!



Μπράβο τα ΕΛΤΑ ούτε Κούριερ να ήτανε....

----------


## FILMAN

Είδες; Και στην πόρτα ε;

----------


## lepouras

> Είδες; Και στην πόρτα ε;



με το πόρτα πόρτα σούρχεται στην πόρτα :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Όλα καλά. Η πλακέτα παίζει ήδη (εκτός από τον μετασχηματιστή ήταν καμμένος και ένας κεραμικός 100nF). Διόρθωσα και κάποιες κραυγαλέες Ελληνικές σχεδιαστικές βλακείες (βλέπε αχρησιμοποίητο τελεστικό αφημένο ασύνδετο με τα πόδια του στον αέρα), και έτοιμος.

Σας ευχαριστώ ξανά όλους και ιδιαίτερα τον Μάρκο.

----------


## sotron1

> Όλα καλά. Η πλακέτα παίζει ήδη (εκτός από τον μετασχηματιστή ήταν καμμένος και ένας κεραμικός 100nF). Διόρθωσα και κάποιες κραυγαλέες Ελληνικές σχεδιαστικές βλακείες (βλέπε αχρησιμοποίητο τελεστικό αφημένο ασύνδετο με τα πόδια του στον αέρα), και έτοιμος.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ ξανά όλους και ιδιαίτερα τον Μάρκο.




Παίζει να μας βγάλεις κάποια φωτογραφία, εάν είναι εύκολο;

----------


## FILMAN

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τα μέσα (γι αυτό και δεν έχω ανεβάσει ποτέ φωτογραφία ή και κατασκευή στο φόρουμ) και άλλωστε σήμερα την παραδίδω στον ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## sotron1

> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τα μέσα (γι αυτό και δεν έχω ανεβάσει ποτέ φωτογραφία ή και κατασκευή στο φόρουμ) και άλλωστε σήμερα την παραδίδω στον ιδιοκτήτη.



OK       :Thumbup:

----------

